# Calibrated Mic (XLR) and Pre / Soundcard vs USB mic



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Which is the best out of the two, other than USB being convenient?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

If you strictly mean for REW measurements, there is no difference.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> If you strictly mean for REW measurements, there is no difference.
> 
> Regards,
> Wayne


Thanks Wayne 

Generally it would be.


----------



## larft (Jan 30, 2013)

The one difference I can offer since I bought a Umik-1 USB mic thinking that it would make my life easier and be cheaper initially is that it limits you to about 12 to 15 feet of cable from your computer, which for most may not be an issue but for me required purchasing an additional longer cable. Not a big expense but if you will have a need for more flexibility, say moving your measuring source around the room etc. without having to move the computer also it could be a deal breaker, otherwise it makes little difference. It might be that the noise floor for a separate mic/preamp vs the one built into a USB mic could be lower but I'm not certain of that. I know I was surprised that there was so much noise -50 to -60 db, l was expecting something more like -90, but I don't know it the separate preamp approach is better in this regard or if it really matters for most practical uses.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

larft said:


> The one difference I can offer since I bought a Umik-1 USB mic thinking that it would make my life easier and be cheaper initially is that it limits you to about 12 to 15 feet of cable from your computer, which for most may not be an issue but for me required purchasing an additional longer cable. Not a big expense but if you will have a need for more flexibility, say moving your measuring source around the room etc. without having to move the computer also it could be a deal breaker, otherwise it makes little difference. It might be that the noise floor for a separate mic/preamp vs the one built into a USB mic could be lower but I'm not certain of that. I know I was surprised that there was so much noise -50 to -60 db, l was expecting something more like -90, but I don't know it the separate preamp approach is better in this regard or if it really matters for most practical uses.


Great thank you

Sounds like you are very happy with the UMIK.


----------



## larft (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillips said:


> Great thank you
> 
> Sounds like you are very happy with the UMIK.


I would say satisfied but not "very happy" for my uses which go beyond just measuring room response. After working with it I'm thinking that the separate preamp/mic approach might have been better, but I know from the volume of owners on this board that most people have been quite happy with the Umik-1 and Dayton mic.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

larft said:


> I would say satisfied but not "very happy" for my uses which go beyond just measuring room response.


What others do you use?


----------



## larft (Jan 30, 2013)

Phillips said:


> What others do you use?


Just the Umik-1, I have no comparison but thought I might have gotten more out of going the other route, buyers remorse I guess.


----------



## Phillips (Aug 12, 2011)

larft said:


> Just the Umik-1, I have no comparison but thought I might have gotten more out of going the other route, buyers remorse I guess.


I thought you meant different measuring options.

As far as i know with the USB mics there can't be any timing/loop back measurements made.

Don't know if there are more to add to this?


----------



## pulsevibration (May 28, 2013)

larft said:


> Just the Umik-1, I have no comparison but thought I might have gotten more out of going the other route, buyers remorse I guess.


Larft,

I have a Dayton EMM-6 Electret Microphone (Parts Express Part # 390-801 that I'm looking to get rid of. I bought it before I really understood what was required to use it and don't want to go through all of the trouble of getting a separate mic pre-amp and phantom power supply, etc. 

If you're wishing you'd gone this route instead of the UMIK-1, we may be able to help one another. 

If not, and anyone else is interested in it, I'd let it go for $40 shipped. PM if interested.


----------

